# I hate money!



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Today, I finally got my card out of the negatives after I was given a bad check that bounced and TOTALLY screwed me over for a month or more. I got it fixed because the bank took money out of my mom's account and put it into mine and I got paid so I am finally out of the negatives. However, my mom is enraged. She's no longer putting money towards my rent for the rest of the year like she promised and isn't giving me money for my new house I was supposed to sign and put a downpayment for next year. SO, here I am, back in a pit. Money is so frustrating! I am lucky I have a job that is willing to work me but I wish it was easier to get by these days, lol. I am considering making hammocks and see if I could sell them to owners on here and other places... but first, I need to get my ducks in a row. 
One good thing I can say is that I have registered for my classes next semester and my boss has told me she is willing to work me every day starting in Feb. Please pray that things go smoother for me! Since the beginning of this school year I have really had awful luck and not been enjoying my time in school and in a new city at all... I'm hoping it's just from being on my own and struggling to figure life out. I have got a pair of great ratties, my dog, my boyfriend and friends, and my (okay) health so I can't complain too much but man, my luck is running low!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Hang in there. Life can drag you through the dirt and leave you wondering "What the heck?". Sounds like your boss is able to help you, and you have a good idea how to supplement income by making hammocks. 

For making/selling hammocks, I think you should show examples and prices for the types of hammocks. Then have people order them on demand, so that you don't make a lot of hammocks and then find out that they don't sell right away. Just my two cents. 

I hope things will start looking up!


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Maybe look into a roommate situation? I worked a part-time only job for a while. The hours were weird, so I couldn't take a second job. I had to live with 2 roommates and splitting the rent "made it work". It wasn't fun, but it was necessary.


----------

